# Do babys movements really slow down during a growth spurt?



## BabyBlondex

So for the past day, babys movements has slowed down, they are still there, but more mild, I'm not worried as I can still feel him. It feels like hes in a wierd place, hes huddled right into my right hip really low down (also have nasty clicky hips lately), and i'm not sure if thats the reason I cant feel him as much as he's lying awkwardly, and LOADS of pressure in my cervix, where as hes usually up pretty high and I can feel him at the top of my bump. Another thing is the last time I remember having less movements my bump just GREW like crazy! Do they slow down during a spurt? Or is it possible for baby to drop this early? Thsi is my 2nd child


----------



## rosepetals36

Could be legs etc in your hip and that's why u feel it, he still has plenty of room to move about! And yes mine always slows right down has a quiet day and then my bump has grew! Happens every few weeks to me and always has me worrying....it happened this wkend but i was already in hosp so was bein monitored anyway and his hr and everythin was always fine so no concerns xxxx


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm not sure about it being during growth spurts.. my midwife insists it's more about the position of baby, I'm not sure what my opinion is.
But just wanted to share I have about one day a week where my baby's movements really reduce and slow too, then the following day she goes crazy so the movements clearly go up and down :) It really makes me worry too, every week, I'm trying to get used to it being my bubba's pattern.


----------



## pinkpassion

It happens for me, I get more bh contractions more abdominal muscle aches and my cervix hurts during a growth spurt and then everything goes back to normal with a bigger bump and more active girly!!!


----------



## BabyBlondex

I'm hoping its the case.. my little boy NEVER has quiet days lol, the last time was when I was about 20 weeks (I think) and I was worried then but he woke right up when I ate lots and got full?! This time, the movements are really light, almost like popping/ gentle kicks but only down low, normally hes really high. Today his movements havent really picked up so I may just take a trip to the hospital just for some reassurance, would they still monitor you if your still feeling movements, but that the movements have changed and gotten lighter? I NEVER had this with DD I cant remember worrying about movements until 39 weeks when I suddenly thought, oh I dont think ive felt her today, shes fine though, I dunno what to do! The side baby is lying on aswel I noticed is quite painful too x


----------



## Night Flower

I never understood this. A baby is continually growing very quickly for the 40 weeks and 1 year after birth, theyre in a constant growth spurt. Right?


----------



## BabyBlondex

Night Flower said:


> I never understood this. A baby is continually growing very quickly for the 40 weeks and 1 year after birth, theyre in a constant growth spurt. Right?

Yeah, babies obviously continue to grow, but at certain times of a pregnancy they grow EXCEPTIONALLY quick in little spurts, just like during some weeks of the pregnancy, their growth slows to a steady pace


----------



## pinkpassion

Night flower, Yes it's true they are continually growing, but it's the same reason babies sometimes measure bigger/smaller and then "catch up" .. they are continuously growing but sometimes spurt faster, that's why they call them growth spurts...


----------



## hmommy219

Pink, you mentioned more BH contractions during growth spurts. I'm praying that's what I'm having. I'm 17 weeks with twins and definitely feel like I'm in the middle of a growth spurt and having what feels like cramps on and off. Is that what BH feels like? :wacko:

And as far as fetal movement goes, it's hard for me to gage having two in there because it seems like someone's moving daily and I'm just hoping it's both of them ?? :)


----------



## Night Flower

pinkpassion said:


> Night flower, Yes it's true they are continually growing, but it's the same reason babies sometimes measure bigger/smaller and then "catch up" .. they are continuously growing but sometimes spurt faster, that's why they call them growth spurts...

Ive always thought that the lack of felt movements was do to the baby's position and direction s/he is facing. If the baby is facing inwards, towards your back, you wont feel a ton of movement compare to facing the front.:flower:

So growth spurt or facing the back could be cause of lack of feeling movement. 

I dont want anyone to think just because another persons baby is kicking like crazy even during so called growth spurts that their own pregnancy is wrong or causes unnecessary worry.(my doctors belief is that lack of felt movement is more related to placenta location and fetal position).


----------



## pinkpassion

^That may be true too... no one pregnancy is the same, just similarities which is why we have books that's say "this is what you MAY be feeling / experiencing..

Bh for me feel like a tightening of my uterus, you can feel it get hard and tight.. in the beginning I would describe it as cramping... I've just figured out that this is what happens for ME during a growth spurt, several bh per hour, sharp cervix shooting pain, achey abdominal muscles and little one gets quieter than normal, then in a few days my bump is bigger... I think when it comes to your baby and your pregnancy it never hurts to ask or get something checked but it's always reassuring for me to know others are going through something similar or same!!! :)


----------



## hmommy219

Ok thanks so much :). I have a doc appt today so will check


----------



## BabyBlondex

Pink, I also get BH quite bad during a growth spurt, but I havent had them for a week and now baby is quiet this week, maybe related, maybe not?! I still might get check out today when OH finishes work, baby is still kicking, hes out of the pelvis (if thats where he was probably hiding) and hes definatly up higher, but his movements are not quite as often, I know this is probably nothing to worry about as he's still moving, but I'd rather check it out, I never worried liek this with DD! lol


----------



## eris

Over the weekend the little one was very high up in my uterus. Right up near my belly button and she was kicking like crazy, but since then she must have moved lower because I don't feel her as much/as strongly.


----------



## mrs.amillian

I don't notice any major increase/decrease in movement relating to growth spurts, but what I have noticed is a hormonal surge in my body and actually thinking about it maybe yes a slight decrease.

Say like yesterday and the day before, I was very sensitive in mood, boobs tender, throwing up, swollen down there. That all indicates a growth spurt to me as although the placenta is doing a great job, sometimes if they baby is growing rapidly the hormones may need to kick into gear again to support the baby x


----------



## hmommy219

Ok, that's good to hear. My babies seem to go through phases where I'll feel them fluttering around all day (sometimes it almost makes me a little nauseous and crampy) to not seeming to feel them at all... and of course then I panic and grab my Doppler! :wacko:


----------



## BabyBlondex

Just to let you all know i'm off to the hospital later just for a check up, babys movements are stil lnot as strong so id rather be on the safe side, I feel more pops ontop of my cervix now which means hes laying really low, even though he's still moving around I'd rather just check it out! On the plus side.. VDay tomorrow!


----------



## hmommy219

How did it go Babyblondex??


----------



## mrs.amillian

Hope your all ok hun x


----------



## BabyBlondex

I didnt end up going!! Baby decided to go crazy, he is definatly fine lol! Hes back to his usual self now :D


----------



## hmommy219

Thank god! :). Don't you just wish sometimes you could hit the fast forward button to the nine month mark and spare yourself all the worry?!! Glad to hear things are fine :)


----------



## jenmcn1

No they wouldn't slow down in movement but they have their quiet moments. Their sleep patterns regulate like a newborn baby, sleeping during the day especially if your more active that day, and they are usually up bopping around at night time. Sounds like baby has flipped head down, and his legs up in your ribs. Sounds all normal;) I wouldn't worry at all. Also remember that a baby gets bigger they hae less space to move around, so their movements will change. If you are super nervous, check with your doctor or midwife;)


----------



## BabyBlondex

Thanks to you all x I guess when your expecting your #2, #3 and so on you think your suppost to just already know whats going on with baby, but this pregnancy is so new compared to pregnancy with DD, its all new to me again! And yes definatly, I think being pregnant for a month is long enough, wouldnt it be nice to have a fully grown baby after a month


----------

